# HR10-250 Stuck on "Powering up"



## robroy90 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hello all,

I have a HR10-250 that I had already replaced the original drive in over a year ago, using the instant cake CDs when the original Western Digital died a pixelating death. I recently decided I wanted to add some additional functionality, so I purchased another drive, and this time I used the instant cake CD in conjunction with the "zipper" CD. I built the zipper CD correctly, and then I ran through it, applying the image to the new drive. I also replaced the HDMI card at that time as well.

When I placed the new drive in the unit (trying the drive jumper on both master and cable select) I cannot get the unit past the grey "powering up" screen, despite getting a message that said the drive had been prepared properly and correctly identified what I thought the approximate capacity should be on a 300GB Seagate drive.

I then tried to check my work by returning the originally modified drive back to the Tivo. This time, I am stuck on the "red and black" DVRUpgrade screen and the unit will boot no further using that drive. This really makes me thing I have some bad hardware, because the previously-functioning drive was working.

At this point, I am thinking that I may have some defective hardware on my hands, but I want to confirm the following first:

1. Is the correct single drive jumper setting master or cable select?

Feeling frustrated, I took a third hard drive and just re-applied the instant cake and ptvnet CDs to it. It also reported the drive was imaged correctly, but I can't get it to boot from that drive either, which really makes me believe I am having some serious hardware issues.

My HR10-250 is one of the very first, so it suffered from the defective HDMI cards. In conjunction with this drive upgrade, I also replaced the HDMI card with a new card from Weaknees. Given the fact that I just spent $200 to replace the HDMI card, I would rather try to get this unit checked out/repaired.

Is there anything else I can try? Or, is there a reputable repair facility I can ship my unit to for a complete diagnostic and repair service?

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What happens if you put both the original hard drive and the original HDMI card back in? Double check that no other cables were loosened in the process.


----------

